# Finn Ear Hematoma



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Have no answers, but praying you find a solution for Finn's ear.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We will usually just put a cannula in their ear (with a local), then tape the ear to his head. It comes out after 2-4 weeks. No swimming for that long, though. And of course a cone of shame.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jill - talk to the vet about simply lancing it to get the fluid out and treat any related ear infections. That's how we handled it with Sammy who because of his thin ears got "balloon ears" frequently in his life.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jill, I responded in another post so apologies if this is a repeat for you.
My Rowdy developed ear hematomas in one ear from physical therapy (shaking his head and caught his ear against the pool). He had 3 surgeries, had to wear a babushka type bandage AND a cone and was miserable for months on end. 

When the 3rd surgery failed I said enough, refused further surgeries and massaged that ear a couple of times a day - yes, he had bumps but his ear looked okay as long as you weren't touching it. It finally healed without developing new hematomas.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our old aussie, Syd, had the quilting surgery when she was 13. Her ear, out of the blue, was HUGE.... no infection, shaking. She came thru surgery fine. She had stitiches for 2 weeks if I remember right and healed well (didn't even need a cone!). Her ear was lumpy from the scar tissue, but she never had any issues. Seems like Finn could be out of commission longer without the surgery, but I well understand the concern about anesthetic. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My 12 year old Clyde had one last year. He also had no head shaking or infection. After discussing with the vet, I too just kept an eye on it. He healed up on his own. He does have a small lump there, but you can't see it, just feel it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby had one of these. Our vet said to leave it for 2-3 weeks and see if it would heal up on it's own. It did, but took longer, about 6 weeks. He too wasn't shaking or irritating his ear. Good luck with whatever route you take.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How is he?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So Finn had the quilting surgery at noon, and they just called to say he is waking up fine, and that I can bring him home at 4:30 with, as Sunrise described, stitches with a "bonnet" bandage over it to keep the ear compressed. I am rattled by this sudden turn of events, as yesterday he was out playing like a happy madman, and I only noticed the hematoma bc I put him on the grooming table to brush him. He hasnt had many days in his long life without a walk/adventure, so I do not know how I will explain this to him!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He won't notice he missed a day since he's been zonked out. Glad he came thru surgery well. He'll be back at it before you know it.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad he's doing ok. 

Did the vet mention why they felt that watching it and seeing if it would reabsorb itself wasn't wise?


----------



## DeeAnn (Dec 3, 2012)

Barley has had several of these over the past 6 months. The first time, they put him on prednisone. According to our vet, this is a new treatment for these types of hematoma's before surgery is considered. He is a head shaker, so he has had it a couple of times. We did pierce his ear flap a bunch of different times to get the fluid out and then it finally healed up (a bit bumpy, though).

He has another hematoma in his other ear right now, so trying to avoid surgery again.

Glad the surgery went okay. Hopefully it will heal up good. They do say there is always a possibility of it recurring after surgery.

DeeAnn


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to hear he came through the surgery well. He'll be back up and at 'em in no time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's pretty dreadful. I feel I made a bad decision.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am worried about his breathing & the bleeding. This time yesterday, he was playbowing and playing on a hike.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

He is a tough guy Jill. I hate to see him down like that. Your friends in Georgia send good thoughts.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am worried about his breathing & the bleeding. This time yesterday, he was playbowing and playing on a hike.


Just keep a close eye on him. Most likely he's so lethargic because of the anesthesia. You made the best decision you could with the available info. He'll bounce back. Sending positive thoughts of healing and strength to you both.:wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jill, you're seeing the anesthetic. Trust in your vet and know by morning he'll be doing so much better. 

Penny (9 1/2) just had surgery a week ago to take off some lumps on her side..... 2 large incisions on her side and a little one on her leg. When she came home that afternoon, she was a zombie but by morning she was bright eyed and you'd have never thought she had anything done.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Don second guess yourself..I bet it's just the anesthetic and he will be fine in the AM. IM praying and thinking good thoughts for your guy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, your Finn does look pathetic and breaks your heart, I'm sure, but I bet he'll be right as rain in a couple of weeks. It's hard to keep a good dog down! My Finn just recovered from a tweaked spinal nerve and was on injured reserve for several weeks; he didn't understand my explanation of curtailed activity either Hoping your boy heals rapidly and well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you guys, hoping Finn is feeling better today.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope Finn had a good night and is feeling better today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope those eyes are brighter and that he's on the road to being back to his Finney self.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor Finn. He had a tough day. Is he doing better this morning?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for checking on Finn. I finally cut off the big bandage, and his breathing nstantly became normal. I think it was plugging up his airway. Rewrapped with vet wrap, and he is much more cheerful today!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What good news! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that. Those first few hours after a surgery can be so hard - and I know it's what contributed to your doubt and guilt about whether you did the right thing. I hope by now, the effects of the anesthesia are fully gone and he is feeling brighter and eating normally. In the long run, I'm sure you'll be glad you decided to have the surgery. I bet he'll be grateful, too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe how extensive the stitching/quiliting is for basically what was a bruise. I do feel guilty - I did not realize the extent of the recovery, bc my vet made it sound so reasonable- do it right and don't mess around for five weeks and then have to do the surgery anyway. In retrospect, I would have tried half measures first. Finn is much happier today though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ljilly*

So glad Finn is doing better and I think the vet was right. Better to get it over with.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Awe, Finn has the kind of sweet face, that warms the soul! I'm so glad he is feeling better today. I know how much it hurts to see them suffering. Praying for a swift recovery and that he doesn't have anymore hematomas.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PrincessDi said:


> Awe, Finn has the kind of sweet face, that warms the soul!


I could not agree more - was coming to say something similar. What a sweet, white face.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn and I sat on the dock and watched the loons for a quiet hour in the nice breeze. He sniffed the air, and leaned against me. I love him so much, and he is really the only bridge between my old life and my new one. He is really precious to me, and I am sobered by how difficult that surgery was for him.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I understand how you feel about your sweet Finn being the bridge between your old life and this new one. I hope he feels better real soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

I come late to this post, so sorry if I'm repeating what others have said. I've fostered a recovering lab that among other issues had an ear hematoma most likely caused by his continuos scratching. It felt hot to the touch and very firm, I concluded it must have been larger than it looked and took him to the vet. It was huge for an ear hematoma...

Lancing or aspirating works only temporarily, and can have side-effects, trust me I've learned this the hard way. The vet recommended the surgery and I just couldn't afford it at the time and the rescue group I was working for was sort of well broke...We did the lancing, and I know this is kind of the worst case scenario, as it can last for a while. The poor dog continued bleeding all night and his hematoma started re-filling again. The only thing is that now I had blood all over my apartment every time he shook his head overnight. So in the morning my place looked like a really bad crime scene...

The vet warned me this is possible, but usually it's not so bad, so maybe i was just unlucky. I thought it would be useful to share the story though. 

Best wishes to you and Fin!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a beautiful sweet face Finn has... I'm so glad he's feeling better. I'm sure quiet hours by the water leaning on you helped!!


----------



## Arggg (Jul 4, 2013)

*GARLIC OIL!!!! *Our old family dog developed a gigantic hematoma from shaking her head, and someone suggested trying garlic oil before resorting to surgery. I gave her at least one large capsule per day, and after a few days it completely disappeared. I don't know why it worked, but it worked. No scarring, no surgery, very little expense.


----------



## DeeAnn (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion! My oldest dog seems to fight this every now and again.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We decided to leave in Finn's stitches and let them absorb if they do, or not. He is an active old guy, and there is almost no chance he won't recreate it over and over otherwise. He does not mind them even a little.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our 9 years old girl had this problem 3 years ago. Surgery went well, our surgeon put a piece of plastic behind the ear. It was stitched onto the ear. When they took the stiches out, all went well. No more problems to date. Good Luck..


----------

